# The Pokemon World Cup - Final



## Ether's Bane (Jul 25, 2008)

Okay, this is it! It has come down to this! Will it be Lugia or Umbreon who wins the 2008 PWC? ゼニガメ26, if Lugia wins, you get first pick next year. Shining Eevee, if Umbreon wins, you get first pick next year. This is crucial, so GET VOTING!


----------



## Zeph (Jul 25, 2008)

Lugia. Dark-types smell.


----------



## DeadAccount (Jul 25, 2008)

Lugia is my vote.


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 25, 2008)

lugia
umbreon is pretty lame


----------



## Renteura (Jul 25, 2008)

<3 Umbreon


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jul 25, 2008)

Lugia is just full of awesome.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 25, 2008)

Umbreon = Germany
Go Umbreon!


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 25, 2008)

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa~

Although Germany is awsomesauce :3


----------



## Belmont (Jul 25, 2008)

No, Germany is awesome*schnitzel* :)


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 25, 2008)

*Gasp*

No Gardevoir!

*sighs*

The I must go with the enemy, Lugia!


----------



## cheesecake (Jul 25, 2008)

Umbreon woot!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 25, 2008)

I so was hoping for Flygon or Scyther to make it... Scyther was one stop away :(

It's really difficult for me to choose between Umbreon and Lugia. I consider them both to be on my second tier of favorites, not quite enough to make my top list, but very close. I don't know, maybe I just won't choose one...

Make your cases for an undecided voter below :p


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lugia didn't make it on your top list? *kicks*


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 25, 2008)

While I don't particularly like either, Lugia is cooler.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 25, 2008)

Both suck so I'm not voting >:|


----------



## Mercury (Jul 25, 2008)

Umbreon is my favourite Eeveelution, and I prefer it to Lugia. It's falling behind though. NO!


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 25, 2008)

But I love them both so much... T.T
Well, if I have to choose one.................... Lugia.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 25, 2008)

Lugia~


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 25, 2008)

GO GO LUGIA! WIN THIS FOR ALL OF US!


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 25, 2008)

Kali the Flygon said:


> I so was hoping for Flygon or Scyther to make it... Scyther was one stop away :(
> 
> It's really difficult for me to choose between Umbreon and Lugia. I consider them both to be on my second tier of favorites, not quite enough to make my top list, but very close. I don't know, maybe I just won't choose one...
> 
> Make your cases for an undecided voter below :p


Umbreon is a dark type. Lugia is a Psychic type. As such, Umbreon should win

:D There you go!


----------



## S. E. (Jul 26, 2008)

Umbreon does _not_ smell. ;~;

Click this. Awesome.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, they're both Johto... they're both pretty cool... Unfortunately, I don't like Umbreon much. (Stupid Pokemon Colosseum!) So, LUGIA FOR THE VICTORYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 26, 2008)

Umbreon!Umbreon!
(I'm suprized it made it)


----------



## Flora (Jul 26, 2008)

Lugia.  Sorry, SE.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 26, 2008)

UMBREON FTW!!!!


----------



## turbler (Jul 27, 2008)

Umbreon, destory them!!!


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 27, 2008)

Hehe, Umbreon is loosing by four x3


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 27, 2008)

Umbreon for me.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, we have finally found our champion. Congratulations to Lugia, who defeated Umbreon by 20 votes to 17 in the final! *applause*

The final standings:

Gold: Lugia
Silver: Umbreon
Bronze: Scyther, Gardevoir
5th: Quilava, Lapras
7th: Mudkip, Espeon
9th: Blaziken
10th: Sceptile, Linoone, Jolteon
13th: Shuckle
14th: Drifloon, Porygon, Tyranitar
17th: Flygon, Chimecho
19th: Victreebel
20th: Magikarp
21st: Ambipom
22nd: Yanmega, Buneary, Duskull, Munchlax, Aipom, Chikorita, Snorlax, Turtwig, Marowak, Pachirisu, Dialga

So, Lugia automatically qualifies for the 2009 Pokemon World Cup. And also, many congratulations to ゼニガメ26, who nominated Lugia, and in doing so, will get first pick next year.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jul 27, 2008)

17th? That'll do, Flygon... That'll do...


----------



## Flora (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh hey cool Lapras got fifth.

Pachirisu got 22nd place?  You weirdos. :D


----------



## Dark_star (Jul 27, 2008)

Aww. I wanted Umbreon to win...

Too bad I came too late...


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 28, 2008)

*erupts into tears of joy and jumps up and down like a maniac on drugs with a chainsaw that Lugia won* I'm a happy duck~


----------



## S. E. (Jul 28, 2008)

;-; 

None of the Pokemon I like ever win...


----------



## Alucard (Jul 29, 2008)

Umbreon woot!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 30, 2008)

VICTREEBEL CAME IN NINETEENTH PLACE??? (Takes out bazooka) IT'S SHOOTING TIME!!


----------



## Renteura (Aug 5, 2008)

Sceptile? Tenth? I do not comply.











..jk
Though I still voted for Umbreon and am proud of it. :D


----------



## Mercury (Aug 16, 2008)

Mudkip came seventh! Yay!


----------



## Zeph (Aug 16, 2008)

I prove my point: Dark-types smell.


----------



## Renteura (Aug 16, 2008)

DO NOT! D:


----------

